# NEED HELP NOW



## uhzero (Jul 1, 2010)

so i tried to breed my budwings today and my adult male, instead of mounting the adult female, bites her abdomen. now she's bleeding out. what the heck do i do?


----------



## davestreasurechest (Jul 1, 2010)

well not much you can do now,sorry to hear that, how long has the male and female been adult?

was there plenty of food in the mateing cage?


----------



## uhzero (Jul 1, 2010)

i made sure to feed them the previous day and neither of them wanted food this morning. so i moved them both from their own individual cages and into the mating cage, the male just watched the female until he pounced and started biting her abdomen. is there really nothing i can do? i heard that with tarantulas you're supposed to seal the wound with super glue, i have none and i went to the stores closest and they carry none. i also hear you can use cornstarch. but i don't know how to do it that way.


----------



## massaman (Jul 1, 2010)

i would not bother trying to use glue on them it may heal on its own!


----------



## uhzero (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks! i used the corn starch method. i found a good viscosity for it. the good news is it'll keep abdomen pressure up until the wound heals.


----------



## ismart (Jul 2, 2010)

I have used liquid band aid in past with some good results. It's non toxic and disintergrates in time. I used this on many a punctured abdomin. IT's a good investment. I have yet to see any ill effects.


----------

